# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  El negocio de proteger las agroexportaciones perecederas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Entrevista con Armando Grados Mogrovejo, gerente general de Frío Aéreo.  *Por: Manuela Zurita*  _Frío Aéreo es una asociación civil constituida por 32 empresas, que representan a las principales agroexportadoras de perecederos del Perú. Creada en 1997, la organización ha pasado de velar por el adecuado manejo y control del envío aéreo de 12 mil TM a 100 mil TM al año de perecederos que tienen destino internacional. Gestiona el único Terminal de exportación especializado y dedicado a este tipo de productos._   *Agraria.pe.-* Refrigeración, almacenaje y paletizado de carga, son algunos de los servicios que ofrece el operador logístico Frío Aéreo (FA) a sus más de 120 socios agroexportadores. Entre ellos, Camposol S.A. y COEXA SA (Compañía de Exportación y Negocios Generales S.A.).  
Agraria.pe entrevistó al gerente general de FA, Armando Grados, para conocer de qué se trata este servicio, denominado visagra, en el que confían las principales agroexportadoras de Perú. Y es que no se trata de una actividad menor. Está en juego la calidad y perdurabilidad de productos como el espárrago, el mango y la uva, vedettes de los envíos a los mercados chino, europeo y estadounidense. Según Grados, la asociación está lista para cumplir con las exigencias de los TLCs.   *Periodista (P):* *¿De qué se trata el negocio de Frío Aéreo?* *Grados (G):* Nuestro objetivo es fomentar la competitividad del sector agroexportador de perecederos.  *P: ¿Qué importancia tiene para el sector agroexportador?* *G:* Hemos tenido importantes éxitos en pro del sector agroexportador, como el incremento de la calidad del producto mediante la reducción del tiempo de permanencia en rampa, pasando de cuatro horas a menos de una hora. Además, se realiza un control de calidad pre-embarque que contribuye a que todo el producto peruano exportado sea homogéneo. Asimismo, desde la aparición de FA, el producto de segunda para exportación ha sido eliminado y el porcentaje de primera y extra ha incrementado. También genera un ranking de calidad de los productos de cada agroexportador para compararse y mejorar continuamente.   *P: ¿Cómo es la logística de Frío Aéreo?* *G:* Recepciona el producto, controla su calidad y peso, retransmite on-line a aduanas, agencias y aerolíneas, almacena en frío, realiza los controles de seguridad mediante canes entrenados y rayos X, facilita las inspecciones de Aduanas y del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) y graba en video todas sus operaciones (con 104 cámaras) a efectos de trazabilidad de las mismas. Luego, recibe el requerimiento de configuración de carga de parte de las aerolíneas, procede a paletizarlo o contenizarlo, lo entrega a los operadores de rampa, acompaña el producto hasta la bodega del avión y realiza un control final de despacho y reporte de incidencias si las hubiere.  *P: ¿Qué nuevos productos manejan actualmente?* *G:* Actualmente, vemos en nuestro almacén espárrago verde y blanco, flores de varios tipos, follajes, mangos, higos, uvas, arvejitas, granadas etc.  _Tecnologías y perspectivas_   *P: ¿Qué tecnologías manejan para cada producto?* *G:* De acuerdo a la norma técnica correspondiente, se controlan los niveles de temperatura de ingreso, temperatura y humedad en cámaras de almacenaje y condiciones generales de peso y presentación del producto.  *P:* *¿Cuánto han crecido desde que existen?* *G:* El volumen de servicios que damos ha crecido de 12 mil TM por año -cuando iniciamos-, hasta más de 100 mil TM anuales en la actualidad.    *P:* *Y este año, ¿qué perspectivas de crecimiento tienen? 
G:* Entre 6% y 10% de acuerdo al crecimiento estimado de las agroexportaciones de perecederos. Principalmente, de espárrago verde fresco.  *P: ¿Tienen competencia en su rubro? ¿De qué empresas hablamos?
G:* Hay varios almacenes terminales de exportación que ofrecen servicios similares. Por ejemplo, Swissport, Depsa, Shohin, Neptunia,Talma etc.  *P: ¿Qué exigencias les imponen los Tratados de Libre Comercio (TLCs) con la Unión Europea y China?* *¿Y el mercado estadounidense?
G:* Básicamente, procedimientos de operatividad, seguridad y trazabilidad. Para este fin contamos con la certificación de la Dirección General de Aeronáutica Civil (DGAC), la ISO 9001 (que confirma el sistema de gestión de calidad), la ISO 14000 (la gestión ambiental), el BASC (el control en los proceso de manejo de carga transportada al exterior) y la PTI (siglas inglesas, que significan Identificación Permanente de Remolque).  *P: ¿Qué experiencias de éxito y cuáles de gran aprendizaje han sorteado a lo largo del tiempo?*  *G:* Lo más destacable es el reconocimiento como proyecto asociativo ejemplar, por instituciones como el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, Ministerio de Agricultura, la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex) y la Corporación Andina de Fomento. Nuestro gran aprendizaje indudablemente el haber ganado contra viento y marea- la licitación para renovar la utilización de nuestro Terminal de exportación con acceso directo a rampa- por diez años más, compitiendo con empresas nacionales y multinacionales de mayor dimensión.  *DATOS* 
- FA opera sólo en el Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez. Los productos que manipulan son enviados a más de 20 destinos, usando los servicios de 30 aerolíneas de pasajero y carga. 
- Paletizar significa disponer una carga sobre un palet (herramienta que ayuda mover las cargas) para almacenarlo y transportarlo.  
- La tarifa básica que cobra por sus servicios (un centavo de dólar por kilo) permite que el costo total de exportación de los productos perecederos sea sólo de 3/3.7 centavos por kilo versus 38 centavos por kilo para las importaciones, señaló Grados. 
- Manejan exportaciones vía aérea de espárragos, frutas, flores, hortalizas y otros. 
- FA organiza el Concurso Pingüino de Oro, que reconoce a las empresas por lograr los mejores parámetros pre-fijados. En la ultima versión, en el 2009, ganaron en la categoría Agro Exportador ATHOS (espárragos) y FLORISERT (flores); en aerolínea fue KLM (pasajeros) y TAMPA (carga); en agencia de carga, PANALPINA y en operador de rampa SERVISAIR.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno creará mecanismo para proteger a algodoneros de volatilidad en precios internacionales Artículo: Minag dispone retirar plaguicidas tóxicos para proteger a agricultores y consumidores Artículo: INIA plantea proteger agrobiodiversidad del Perú con uso responsable de recursos Municipalidad de Piura sembró más de 89 mil plantones para proteger el medio ambiente Con núcleos ejecutores construirán cobertizos para proteger a 30 mil camélidos en el sur del país

----------

